# Mafia



## DawnB (Nov 4, 2013)

Hello, I was trying to see if I can find some answers. It's fanfiction. The premise is pretty dumb, but I'm already half-way into the story so I can't change much, but I want to start getting more accurate and realistic.

The main character lives in Florida, but his employer who works with a mafia family framed him and other employees for stealing, and now the mafia is after all of them. The main character fled to Des Moines, Iowa, where he grew up. Now, the Mafia subplot is just a part of the whole story (it's not a crime drama), and the reason why he unwittingly returned to his home city in the first place. Later, humorously, two henchmen tracked him down, but he managed to keep his life (by knocking them unconscious and sending them away on a truck bound to another state).

Now I'm writing a scene in which the two henchmen returns and tries to get him again. He has two people that ended up getting involved in this mess the last time. I wanted to have an FBI agent helping to bring down the mafia family, and I wanted to see if it's possible to have the FBI agent protect the main character and his two friends.

How would I go about this?

If this isn't clear, or if I 'm in the wrong thread, let me know.


----------



## The Tourist (Nov 4, 2013)

I think the mob is your wrong gang of choice.  In my experience, gang bangers are more apt to make foolish mistakes, they're even clueless outside their neighborhoods.

Besides, don't overlook the humor factor of two Crips walking up bound and gagged, finding themselves in a retirement community in Boca Raton.

...the first sound they hear is a Lawrence Welk polka...


----------



## Kevin (Nov 4, 2013)

Hmm...protect them, why? Upcoming trial? Love interest? Secretly using them as bait? What's his angle? F.B.I. are not bodyguards, so why?


----------



## Nickleby (Nov 4, 2013)

For the second encounter, one of my favorite gags is to set a rebound trap. In other words, the two goons realize they're about to fall into a trap like the one that got them the first time. They recoil or change course, and that's when they fall into a second, different trap.

I also like the rolling fly trap (the cargo truck). This time you could put them on a railroad boxcar, or a school bus on a field trip, or even in a bus cargo bay.


----------



## DawnB (Nov 4, 2013)

Thank you for the response. I guess I meant to say that the FBI agent is helping to bring down the mafia family. I wanted to two henchmen in the apartment building where the FBI agent arrests them. I wasn't unsure if that's how it works. The agent really won't protect the main character, rather, find out why these men are after him.


----------



## DawnB (Nov 4, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Hmm...protect them, why? Upcoming trial? Love interest? Secretly using them as bait? What's his angle? F.B.I. are not bodyguards, so why?


Okay, nevermind, I thought FBI agents usually protect some people. I thought an upcoming trial would help, but the employer who framed everyone killed himself. Forgot to mention that. I do like the possibility of the main character being a witness, though.


----------



## The Tourist (Nov 4, 2013)

DawnB said:


> Okay, nevermind, I thought FBI agents usually protect some people.



Back when men were men, the FBI did serve the function of protecting the American people.  Since the Patriot Act their function is now making sure your cell phone is working to optimal standards so they can hear you, seamlessly checking your internet connection to certify you're not dating someone in Al Qaida, assuring domestic drones take your picture in a flattering light, and keeping a surveillance camera on you just to be certify you do use certain grocery lanes with 15 items or less.

I'm 63 years old.  I still have a file in some gang task force data base.  A few years ago Dane County Sheriffs came to my home "just following leads."  It must have been the coldest cold case in American history, because I went inactive in 1974...

For safety, I'd probably call the Mafia instead.


----------



## words (Nov 12, 2013)

DawnB said:


> Hello, I was trying to see if I can find some answers. It's fanfiction. The premise is pretty dumb, but I'm already half-way into the story so I can't change much, but I want to start getting more accurate and realistic.
> 
> The main character lives in Florida, but his employer who works with a mafia family framed him and other employees for stealing, and now the mafia is after all of them. The main character fled to Des Moines, Iowa, where he grew up. Now, the Mafia subplot is just a part of the whole story (it's not a crime drama), and the reason why he unwittingly returned to his home city in the first place. Later, humorously, two henchmen tracked him down, but he managed to keep his life (by knocking them unconscious and sending them away on a truck bound to another state).
> 
> ...




Suggest you read "Donnie Brasco" by joseph pistone, an FBI who worked  undercover in the mob. It explains the way they think and act, and also how the New York families worked remotely in Florida.
Good factual background for your story.


----------

